# What do you think looks better on the home page; the designs only in squares, or whole shirts?



## goobypls (Jul 11, 2014)

I've been scratching my head over this for a while now, I'm really curious what other people think.

What looks better to you, a layout displaying only a grid of prints on squares (which lead to the image of the entire shirt when clicked), or a layout displaying a grid of whole shirts with prints? From what I've seen the most popular online stores are using both.


----------



## ShirlandDesign (Nov 29, 2009)

Shirts on models help the buyer imagine themselves as looking really great in the shirt.


----------



## wrkalot (Mar 2, 2011)

I think it depends on what your doing. If you are trying to create a brand of your own with YOUR designs I would go with the "show the full shirt" direction.

If you are selling tons of funny, one liners, etc. I think I model the many sites out there that own the space and go with squares.

The real question is how do you differentiate yourself from you competition and convert browsers into buyers regardless of which way you go.


----------



## ms6276176 (Jul 17, 2018)

I hope you are having a great business.Showing full shirt on homepage i think increases the creditility i.e the customer will have overrall idea regarding the product.


----------



## webtrekker (Jan 28, 2018)

goobypls said:


> I've been scratching my head over this for a while now, I'm really curious what other people think.
> 
> What looks better to you, a layout displaying only a grid of prints on squares (which lead to the image of the entire shirt when clicked), or a layout displaying a grid of whole shirts with prints? From what I've seen the most popular online stores are using both.





Why not have the best of both worlds and have the images changing as the customer hovers their mouse over them (or use jQuery to handle touch screen devices)?


----------



## TABOB (Feb 13, 2018)

This is really easy! You have to emphasize on the selling point of your t-shirts. If you have 1000 designs, which are all printed on roughly the same shirt, then it is pointless displaying the same dummy template 1000 times. Just show the print, which is what you are actually selling, and show the dummy on the individual page.


----------

